# what are we doing at Christmas



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We're going back to the UK for the festive period. Its the only way I can see my older daughters who are working on and off over christmas so cant come over to Spain sadly!! The younger ones want to go back and my OH will be working over there as its his busy time! So thats what we'll be doing! The dogs are booked into a kennels up the road and will hopefully see it as a christmas holiday! I really wanted to spend christmas here this year, but I'll go with the flow! It'll be nice to have central heating and carpets tho and to see friends and family!!!


Jo xxxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nothing. Nada. Niente. Nics.
We have managed to ignore Christmas since there were no longer any children in the family to entertain. We don't exchange presents and send cards only to (usually ancient) relatives who would be mortally offended if we didn't.
One year we decorated the kitchen. Another year we caught up on paperwork. There was usually a call on our business services on Christmas Day so in one sense it was work as usual.
I don't want to sound like a miserable old sod but I absolutely loathe the way Christmas has lost any real meaning and is really just an excuse for an extended pig-out and an orgy of consumerism.
Three years ago, son, daughter-in-law and three boys drove over to Prague bringing all the ingredients for a traditional Christmas Dinner -turkey, sprouts, Christmas pud, Stilton, the lot and I must say I really enjoyed it all. It was cold and snowy too so the atmosphere was in keeping.
But usually, we ignore.
Bah humbug....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Nothing. Nada. Niente. Nics.
> We have managed to ignore Christmas since there were no longer any children in the family to entertain. We don't exchange presents and send cards only to (usually ancient) relatives who would be mortally offended if we didn't.
> One year we decorated the kitchen. Another year we caught up on paperwork. There was usually a call on our business services on Christmas Day so in one sense it was work as usual.
> I don't want to sound like a miserable old sod but I absolutely loathe the way Christmas has lost any real meaning and is really just an excuse for an extended pig-out and an orgy of consumerism.
> ...


Yeah, Bah Humbug!!! I dont enjoy christmas quite as much as I used to, but I keep it alive for the kids. The little ones obviously love it and my older girls love all the parties, the excuse to "drink and be merry" sparkly lights and pressies. I know what you mean about the orgy of consumerism, but I do like the way that for a few days ayear, everyone is happy and pleasant to each other (altho I believe there are some major breakups and downs during the festive period!)

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> (altho I believe there are some major breakups and downs during the festive period!)
> 
> Jo xxx


Indeed! Years ago, I was Mayor of our little town and one of my duties was to visit the Police, Fire and Ambulance stations before lunch on Christmas Day. At the police station I remarked that although on duty at this festive time they would at least have a quiet shift. I was told that after the pubs closed around 2 p.m. they would be on non-stop call-out which would continue until past midnight.
One common scenario was husband returning late and drunk from the pub being told where he could stuff his over-cooked Christmas Dinner - sometimes with graphic demonstrations.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

It'll be our first Christmas in Spain. Even though my parents have been here for 13 years, we never made it over at Christmas, mainly because the cost of flights was so horrendous for 5 of us, and we chose instead to drive to the alps and ski over Christmas. I don't think the build up and the 'commercialism' is nearly so intense as it is back in the UK. I've yet to buy any pressies, and I don't intend to stock up on traditional food stuffs - we used to have pizzas on Christmas day up in the Alps!

However, my brothers are coming over here and it means we can have some quality time together- something I don't think we've managed since we were kids! 

And you never know, there might be some snow up in the Sierra Nevada and we can enjoy that as well (I can't wait to get on my skis again!)


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

ITS CHRIIIIIIISTMAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSS !!!!!!!
LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT..:clap2::cheer2::cheer2::dance::dance:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> ITS CHRIIIIIIISTMAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSS !!!!!!!
> LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT..:clap2::cheer2::cheer2::dance::dance:


Well at least somones happy and gonna have a fun time!! Good on ya Hombre

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> We're going back to the UK for the festive period. Its the only way I can see my older daughters who are working on and off over christmas so cant come over to Spain sadly!! The younger ones want to go back and my OH will be working over there as its his busy time! So thats what we'll be doing! The dogs are booked into a kennels up the road and will hopefully see it as a christmas holiday! I really wanted to spend christmas here this year, but I'll go with the flow! It'll be nice to have central heating and carpets tho and to see friends and family!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx


fosters baileys fosters baileys fosters baileys not always in that order though


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> fosters baileys fosters baileys fosters baileys not always in that order though


You're gonna need a new liver from santa!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> You're gonna need a new liver from santa!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


yes would be handy that.
dont they come packed in ice ?
could use the ice for the baileys


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I wont be doing dishes

I am having Christmas day in Cairo at an expat club deep joy 

I love Christmas and everything it stands for including Slade


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

We'll be spending Christmas at home ............ here:clap2:

The hardest thing is going to be the presents 'cos I tend to buy Mrs Doggy completely daft stuff, in fact, if she gets a present that is remotely useful it tends to get frowned upon.  and I haven't really sussed the best places here for funny but completely useless things..................yet

What I will enjoy is getting presents (little things........ we ain't that rich!) for the Spanish people who have treated us so kindly and I would hope we can call friends.

That's a point, isn't it "Kings Day" when the Spanish traditionally give their presents? or do they do it on chrimbo day as well?



Doggy


----------

